# Keeping temperature under control



## GenGF (Jan 25, 2009)

Ever since I got my computer, I kept upgrading the whole thing. The problem is, it's almost generating twice the original heat, so I need an extra cooling device. But what kind? 

Watercooler or fan?
Inside or in the side?

And to be honest, I don't know a thing about them, so just give me every bit of information you have :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, tell us about your cooling, what fans, where located, and which direction they are blowing. It would also be helpful if we knew what the specs are and what the temps you are seeing with this rig.


----------



## GenGF (Jan 25, 2009)

The temps are between the 35degrees Celsius (95 F) when not to busy, and 60degrees (140 F) (possibly even higher) when on top use.

There is a standard fan at the aft, what's part of the powersupplier (unknown wheter blowing hot air out or cool air in), and a standard fan at the processor. 

Specs:
Intel 3,06GhZ processor (not overclocked)
GF6200 256MB videocard
3 HDDs (2 IDE, 1 SATA)
2 DVDdrives (1 reader, 1 burner)
350W powersupplier
1 Gb DDR2 RAM
Cardreader


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Your idle temps are fine, but your under-stress temps are high. What you need (the most important fan) is a case fan in the back pulling hot air out of that case. The next one of importance is one in front of the case pulling in cool air. That combination makes a smooth air from from front to back and should do the job for you. I would suggest you add those to bring those temps down.


----------



## GenGF (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, the problem is my entire front is filled with DVDdrives, HDDs a cardreader and the usual front stuff, so it's going to be tricky. The aft won't be a problem I guess.

One last question, where do I have to connect those extra fans on? On my motherboard I guess, but where? This so I can check out for enough open outputs before getting the fans.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

this can be found on the manual


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You can connect them directly to the power supplyplugs and if you don't have enough, there are very reasonable price (couple bucks) splitters available to make more connections. I like the Antec tri-cool fans so you can set them the speed (and noise factor although they are a quiet fan) that is necessary for your particular rig.


----------



## GenGF (Jan 25, 2009)

The same plugs used for HDDs and stuff? That would be nice.
Thanks for the help, now I can look for some nice fans.

@ Darklord v, my manual doesn't say anything at all about fans.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

If you closely on the motherboard there should 3 prongs sticking up on the motherboard usually two in the back and one in front. But like tumbleweed said antec tricool fans connect to molex connector on the power supplies


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

it also sounds like I would be looking at both a case and CPU cooler upgrade. You never specified your system specs.


----------



## GenGF (Jan 25, 2009)

The only thing I know from my processor is the speed and the fabricator. But when I create a strong airflow in my entire case, it doesn't matter what specs it has, for the temperature will drop all times.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

The downside to using an after market cooling device that doesn't plug into the motherboard however is that if your motherboard doesn't come with the utility you won't be able to adjust the fan speed it from within your system like you would with say the ATI Overdrive feature unless perhaps you get a fan controller to attach to the device. 

Jones


----------

